# Konami voluntarily delists from NYSE



## Krory (Apr 27, 2015)

Source


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 27, 2015)

They are closing their doors soon.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Nemesis (Apr 27, 2015)

So essentially it is making it so it is focusing it stocks in Japan rather than in NY.  Since their companies are all based in Japan?


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 27, 2015)

It means no one was buying their stock & they delisted to cut their losses in the face of low income/growth potential so they could focus more on better opportunities.

.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 27, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> So essentially it is making it so it is focusing it stocks in Japan rather than in NY.  Since their companies are all based in Japan?



Specifically Japan and the UK.  Note, they are staying listed in the London exchange.

Their stock doesn't get much attention in the States, not enough to warrant the fees involved in being publicly traded in the States.  So they're only staying listed where it actually makes sense to be traded.

This does not mean they're shutting down or will stop releasing games in the States.  Hell, video games is only a small part of Konamis business.  Most of their money as I understand it comes from the gambling industry.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 27, 2015)

So Konami is firing a bunch of people, focusing on mobile and casino gambling games, slowly retiring from console/PC aside from Metal Gear (Which will probably change soon) and it's removing its presence outside of Japan.

Remember that thing that people wanted to happen to Capcom? That internal colapse thing? Guess Konami wanted it more.

Meanwhile I have REmake for PC, Revelations 2, Dual Destinies and waiting for DMC4: SE and The Great Ace Attorney. It's good to cheer for the right side.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]EYz8jybXmdk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Simon (Apr 27, 2015)

This isn't that big of a deal, they have no need to be so globally present. Still making tons of money from health clubs and pachinko.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## 7777777 (Apr 28, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So Konami is firing a bunch of people, focusing on mobile and casino gambling games, slowly retiring from console/PC aside from Metal Gear (Which will probably change soon) and it's removing its presence outside of Japan.
> 
> Remember that thing that people wanted to happen to Capcom? That internal colapse thing? Guess Konami wanted it more.
> 
> Meanwhile I have REmake for PC, Revelations 2, Dual Destinies and waiting for DMC4: SE and The Great Ace Attorney. It's good to cheer for the right side.


You gotta fuck up pretty hard as a company for Capcom to be a positive example. Konami managed it against all odds 
Just 1 year ago it seemed like Konami will be one of the top players.


.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 28, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So Konami is firing a bunch of people, focusing on mobile and casino gambling games, slowly retiring from console/PC aside from Metal Gear (Which will probably change soon) and it's removing its presence outside of Japan.
> 
> Remember that thing that people wanted to happen to Capcom? That internal colapse thing? Guess Konami wanted it more.
> 
> Meanwhile I have REmake for PC, Revelations 2, Dual Destinies and waiting for DMC4: SE and The Great Ace Attorney. It's good to cheer for the right side.



Well ofc they would since games lost them money and slot machines/pachinko/health clubs earn them insane cash?

Also idk why we are comparing capcom to konami?

Lets just hope they sell off their IP to a non 1st party developer so we can enjoy the games in their best versions on PC or whatever console we buy.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 28, 2015)

> Also idk why we are comparing capcom to konami?


Because they are going through the same motions of stupid.


.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 28, 2015)

7777777 said:


> Because they are going through the same motions of stupid.
> 
> 
> .



Oh thx for the info, they were not releasing anything good on PC until REmake so I wasn't following them at the time. Glad to see it's better with them now.

Except for the greed with PC RE5: Gold and the imbecilic removing of local coop in REv2 PC I guess.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 29, 2015)

We're never going to see true Castlevania again. Will to live crumbling away.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 29, 2015)

If they close the videogames division they can always sell the Castlevania rights, hopefully Iga buys it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 29, 2015)

I doubt they'll ever sell any popular IP they have or have an auction. Their corpses are always good to give that snazzy edge to whatever shitty mobile/pachinko game they're cooking up. They're not going bankrupt or anything, they just don't give a shit about games as a company anymore.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 29, 2015)

They said they're gonna be making more Silent Hill games, so they're not out of town yet.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 29, 2015)

7777777 said:


> They said they're gonna be making more *Silent Hill* games, so *they're not out of town yet*.



It's a tough town to escape from.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 30, 2015)

Seems legit.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 30, 2015)

B and A should probably be replaced with F and U.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 30, 2015)

And start with finish.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2015)

If console/PC isn't their focus anymore, shouldn't they be ready to sell some franchises? 

Or is Castlevania pachinko a thing?


----------



## Canute87 (May 3, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I doubt they'll ever sell any popular IP they have or have an auction. Their corpses are always good to give that snazzy edge to whatever shitty mobile/pachinko game they're cooking up.* They're not going bankrupt or anything, they just don't give a shit about games as a company anymore*.



Because that is clearly a sustainable business model for them.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 3, 2015)

7777777 said:


> You gotta fuck up pretty hard as a company for Capcom to be a positive example. Konami managed it against all odds
> *Just 1 year ago it seemed like Konami will be one of the top players.*
> 
> 
> .




I'm sorry, but WHAT? They've looked horrible for YEARS now. I mean they're a company that most people just associate Metal Gear with and nothing else. I don't even think the Castlevania: LOS games are developed by Koonami. The average video game fan would struggle naming successful Koonami franchises that were recent.


----------



## DeathScream (May 3, 2015)

Kojima can sue them on the US and Jap court and grab MGS rights, its simple

the question, is, who will bank MGS?

EA, or UBISHIT to acomplish the wet dream of everyone, which is a crossover between MGS and Splinter Cell


----------



## 7777777 (May 3, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> I'm sorry, but WHAT? They've looked horrible for YEARS now. I mean they're a company that most people just associate Metal Gear with and nothing else. I don't even think the Castlevania: LOS games are developed by Koonami. The average video game fan would struggle naming successful Koonami franchises that were recent.


I'm sorry, but WHAT? What the fuck how they looked for years and ignorant western plebs that know only about MGS has to do with anything?

The talk was about how a year ago it seemed that Konami will definitely climb on top with such assured hits like new Silent Hill, MGS5, possibly Revengeance 2, maybe new Castlevania reboot
And yet they managed to still fuck it all up. Because they're Konami.


----------



## Nemesis (May 4, 2015)

7777777 said:


> Just 1 year ago it seemed like Konami will be one of the top players.
> 
> 
> .



No actually they were not.  Outside of Winning Eleven/PES (Which they bring out yearly and is their biggest franchise in profits.) and Ground Zeroes (Glorified Demo, and more believing now Kojima wanted it released like PT and Konami put the price on it) Konami brought out ONE game in 2014.  Which was Castlevania: Lords of Shadow 2 all the way back in February.  So essentially if you wanted a full Konami game you had a Meh Castlevania game in 2nd month and Pro Evolution Soccer in November (which I still say play wise matches FIFA most years)


While in 2013 you had Revengeance and that is about it.

Konami has been failing for a long time.  All they have had as something to be proud of is MGS from Kojima.  While I like Downpour it didn't set the world alight with the Silent Hill franchise.

Konami as a main player has been in freefall since the mid 2000s.


----------

